# Cloupor Cloutank C1 Coil To Evod Coil Conversion



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

Hey guys,

So I purchased a C1 coil today as I wanted to test out the stem design on an EVOD style coil.

Firstly the C1 coil does not work in any of my EVOD style tanks i.e. Protank 1, mPT2 and RevTank (mPT2 clone from VapeMOB).

Now to the juicy bit, stem swaps.

Originally I found the Protank 1 to be quite airy and was looking for a way to resolve that so my test will be using this tank.

*Research Control Criteria:*
_Tank: _ Protank 1
_Coil setup:_ 1.5ohm coil with cotton wick
_Device: _ SVD running at 10W
_Juice:_ VapeMOB Papa Smurf

*Conditions:*

_Interchangeability of coil stem:_
The stem on the C1 is slightly smaller in diameter than the standard evod coil stem. This being said the stem is not a straightforward fit. You will need to pinch the neck of the evod coil (where the stem fits into) ever so slightly so as to ensure that the C1 stem fits as snug as possible. The drawback to this is that the cuts on the side for where the wick comes out will be slightly smaller and will add tad bit more difficulty to wicking the coil. Once the pinch is done the stem of the C1 fits, not too tight and not too loose. If I hold the coil by the stem the coil will not detach from the stem.

_Vapour Production:_
The vapour production is slightly less than that of the standard evod stem. The vapour is slight cooler.

_Throat Hit:_
There is no noticable difference between the throat hit between the C1 stem and the standard evod stem.

_Flavour:_
There is no noticeable difference in flavour between the C1 stem and the standard evod stem.

_Draw:_
The draw has tightened slightly which is what I was looking for. Originally I found that the draw on the Protank 1 with the standard evod stem to be too airy for my liking and this has tightened it up a bit. It is not as tight as the mPT2 but the difference is definitely there.

*Conclusion:*
Overall the conversion was successful and by studying the design of the stem this will definitely decrease the chances of juice in mouth considerably. For the price is this worth it, the standard evod coil costs R40 and the C1 coil costs R50. As the rest of the C1 coil is wasted as it will not fit into any of the standard evod style tanks you are essentially paying R50 for a stem. This to me is quite pricy and if you are looking for a new designed stem then this will be of benefit to you and as it is a metal stem it can be used on other evod coils with modification as mentioned above.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Great explanation & How To @BhavZ !


----------



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

johanct said:


> Great explanation & How To @BhavZ !



Thanks @johanct


----------



## ET (14/3/14)

i like the airy draw on my protank 1. gotten so used to it that i don't think i can go back to tight draw stuff


----------



## Silver (14/3/14)

Interesting @BhavZ - nice write up!

So essentially what you are saying if I understand you correctly, is get this stem if you want to tighten the draw slightly.


----------



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting @BhavZ - nice write up!
> 
> So essentially what you are saying if I understand you correctly, is get this stem if you want to tighten the draw slightly.


Thanks man

And correct, if you wanna tighten up the draw a bit this is the way to go.

Also if you seem to be suffering with mouth full of juice give this stem a try and it should help remedy it.


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

@BhavZ you deserve a

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/14)

Thanks

On my mPT2s (i now have two of them) i am not suffering any juice in the mouth. And I find the draw just right. A bit tighter than the mega PT2. Quite like it. But any tighter and i dont think i would enjoy it as much.


----------



## vaalboy (15/3/14)

Thanks for the feedback. I really dig all the experimentation that goes on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

